# ***BRAND NEW*** Accurate 500 Boss Extreme 2spd Narrow $350



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

This reel is BRAND NEW in the box and has never been fished. It will come with all paperwork and original box from the day it was new. These reels sell on Ebay right now for $550 plus. CALL 843-798-7990


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

RoccoS said:


> This reel is BRAND NEW in the box and has never been fished. It will come with all paperwork and original box from the day it was new. These reels sell on Ebay right now for $550 plus. CALL 843-798-7990


Note: I will ship the reel and take payment through paypal if necessary. The reel is located in Myrtle Beach and can be picked up in person. If I ship the reel, it will be 350 plus shipping and paypal fees....


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Sold sold sold


----------

